# Atheros AR8161 NIC Problem [closed]

## Zebbeman

Hi,

Has anyone recently got an AR8161 NIC to work?

lspci says:

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR8161 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 0 :Cool: 

I have gentoo-sources 3.8.13 and downloaded 3 different compat-drivers but they all complain about "mdio_mii_ioctl" undefined. When I run make, it also tells me that I have to build CONFIG_LIBIPW=m but I cannot find that in my kernel.

The compat-drivers versions I have tried are 2013-03-04-u, 3.8.3-2-snpu and 3.9-rc4-2-su

I found threads about compat-wireless saying that I need the c version. However, I cannot find the c version of compat-drivers. As I understand it I should not use an older version than my kernel, which leads me to compat-drivers. Is this correct?

I tried to build from git as well but I received the same error.

Any help very much appreciated.

----------

## Zebbeman

I gave up and bought a Realtek card. If anyone knows how to get the alx module (or other solution for AR8161) to work I am still interested.

----------

